# Cpt 90471 vs 96372???



## debra0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in a billing office and have an argument going with another biller on how to bill the DX 257.2 Hypogonadism. The patient brings their own medicine, so we are only billing for administration/injection. She uses 90471 and claims she is getting paid. I say you need to use 96372 since it is considered a steroid. Which person is correct????


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 7, 2011)

You would use 96372.  90471 is used for Immunization administration.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## debra0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! 
That is what I figured. Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 7, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------

